# Bad Breath and Gappay Balls



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey chews his Gappay Balls like crazy. I think the combination of rubber and slime is causing the bad breath. His teeth and gums are fine, as far as I can tell.

This may sound like a strange question, but can I wash/soak the ball in something like peppermint tea? 

Or, can I give him peppermint tea in his water? Any natural suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Why not use the balls for rewards in training and give him something like an antler to chew on? That way he isnt using the ball as a chew toy.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

That sounds good; where can I get antlers?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, gappay balls shouldn't be left with the dog to chew. This site has reasonable prices if you can't get antlers locally:
http://www.yellowstoneantlers.com/product.asp?PID=263


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jane: They have deer and elk antlers. Is one type better than the other?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine chew Gappay balls and use them for training but it doesn't effect their breath. Is he on a good food? Getting enough water?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

He drinks a lot of water; we feed him Royal Canin 24, supplemented with raw meat, some veggies, some treats.

We bought a water additive, but maybe too soon to tell if it's working.

I thought about giving him some bromelain in case his digestion was off, but not sure about the dosage.

Just purchased an elk antler online.


----------

